# One Length Utility vs 4 iron



## markwalker84 (Mar 31, 2020)

Hi all,

I currently use a full bag of Cobra F8 One Length.
3H (19*) and 5-LW.

3H is the longest club in my bag, but unfortunately I cant hit the thing.
It's all Left, with a good portion Left going Left.
Only playable shots I can get out of it are when I set up with a deliberately open face. Not ideal as it's pretty random.

I went One Length to have a single swing for all my irons (which is working - I LOVE the rest of my clubs) but the iron swing just isn't working for the hybrid.

I'm considering replacing with a new Speedzone OL 4 iron.
Same loft as my hybrid and apparently.

However, I just spotted that Cobra also do a One Length Utility Iron range... There is a 2/3 Utility that has the right loft range (18-20 I think) that has me interested.

The UI is an older model (2018), but would it potentially have any advantages over the newer (and cheaper) 4 iron?

Any thoughts?


FYI - I'm a "yet to break 100" type of player.
Fully prepared to go driverless for the rest of the year while I work on nailing down my iron play (assuming we ever get out on the course again!), so long as I can get one club to reliably get me up and around 200 yards.


----------



## apj0524 (Mar 31, 2020)

From my limited experience and from your description it sound to me as if you are early releasing the club and hitting the ball with a closed face, hence an open face helps

There are lots of YouTube videos the explain and help with this, but the feeling I have when this happens is I try to hold onto the lag as possible an not release the club until its just above the knee on the downswing.

Again in my experience Hybrids are easier to hit then an iron with 17 degree of loft and if you are not breaking 100 at the moment I am not sure a 3i is the way to go.

How does the 5i go and what sort of carry do you get from it?


----------



## markwalker84 (Apr 2, 2020)

Thanks for the input.

I've not done a proper distance / gapping with these clubs yet, but I hit the 5i reasonable well (no worse or less straight than any other club in the bag - the beauty of One Length!) hence wondering about the 4i / 3 Utility route.

With range balls it's getting past 150 on a clean hit, so I guess I'm getting about 175-80 carry out of it with proper balls?


----------

